# Global Hawk UAV



## observor 69 (21 Oct 2014)

Global Hawk UAV 
This is a photo of the Global Hawk UAV that recently returned from the war zone under its own power. (Iraq to Edward's AFB in CA) - Not transported via C5 or C17. Note the mission paintings on the fuselage, it's actually over 250 missions. 

More at link
http://www.fillmoregazette.com/military/global-hawk-uav


----------



## dimsum (21 Oct 2014)

Nice picture, but the caption below is facepalm-worthy.  The best is this bit about an unarmed  Strategic ISR platform:



> Basically, they come into the fight at a high mach # using military thrust power, fire their AMRAAMS, and no one ever sees them or paints with radar.


----------



## Baz (21 Oct 2014)

Yep, the entire caption is pretty bad.  None of the stuff after what Baden Guy quoted is really correct.  They don't work with AWACS directly, and the crews are in Beale.  I don't think the author had Google...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Oct 2014)

Baz said:
			
		

> Yep, the entire caption is pretty bad.  None of the stuff after what Baden Guy quoted is really correct.  They don't work with AWACS directly, and the crews are in Beale.  I don't think the author had Google...



Plus the article is three years old. Probably watched to many Hollywood movies.


----------

